# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  صلاة الضحى ( حكمها, عدد ركعات, وقت الصلاة , فضلها , احاديث عن فضل صلاة الضحى

## بنت النوووور

صـلاة الضـحى

حكمها 
صلاة الضحى سنـة مؤكدة، وهذا مذهب الجمهور، منهم الأئـمة الثلاثة مـالك والشـافـعي وأحمد، وعند الإمـام أبي حنيفة مندوبة.

عدد ركعات صلاة الضحى
أقلها ركعتين وأفضلها ثمانية وأكثرها اثني عشر ركعة وقيل لا حدّ لأكثرها .

وقت صلاة الضحى

يبدأ وقت صلاة الضحى من ارتفاع الشمس إلى الزوال (من بعد طلوع الشمس الى آذان الظهر).
وأفضله وقت اشتداد الشمس ومضي ربع النهار .فضلها

وردت أحاديث متعددة في فضل صلاة الضحى ، نذكر منها الأحاديث التالية :


عن أبي ذر عن النبي ؛ أنه قال :" يصبح على كل سـلامى من أحدكم صـدقة ؛ فكل تسبيحة صـدقة ، وكل تحميدة صدقة ، وكل تهليلة صدقة ، وكل تكبيرة صدقة ، وأمر بالمعروف صـدقة ، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة ، ويجزئ من ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى" . (أخرجه مسلم)

وروي عن أبي الدرداء و أبي ذر }عن رسول الله ، عن الله عز وجل؛ أنه قال :" ابن آدم اركـع لي من أول النهار أربع ركعات ؛ أكفك آخره". ( أخرجه الترمذي)

وروي عن أبي هريرة رضي اللع عنهعن النبي قال: "إن في الجنة بابا يقال له الضحى فإذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد أين الذين كانوا يديمون صلاة الضحى هذا بابكم فادخلوه برحمة الله". ( أخرجه الطبراني ) 

وروي عن أبي هريرةرضي اللع عنه؛ قال : قال رسول الله : " لا يحافظ على صلاة الضحى إلا أواب" . قال: "وهي صلاة الأوابين". ( أخرجه ابن خزيمة والحاكم )


وروي عن أبي الدرداء ؛ قال: قال رسول الله : " من صلى الضحى ركعتين ؛ لم يكتب من الغافلين ، ومن صلى أربعاً ؛ كتب من العابـدين ، ومن صلى ستاً ؛ كفي ذلك اليوم ، ومن صلى ثمانياً؛ كتبه الله من القانـتين ، ومن صلى ثنتي عشرة ركـعة ؛ بنى الله له بيتاً في الجـنة ، وما من يوم ولا ليلة إلا لله منٌّ يمنٌّ بـه على عباده صدقة، وما منَّ الله على أحد من عباده أفضل من أن يلهمه ذكره". ( أخرجه الطبراني )

وروي عن أبي ذر قال: "أوصاني خليلي بثلاث لا أدعهن إن شاء الله أبدا أوصاني بصلاة الضحى وبالوتر قبل النوم وبصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر" . ( أخرجه ابن خزيمه )
وروي عن أبي هريرة : قال رسول الله : "من حافظ على شفعة الضحى غفرت له ذنوبه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر " .( رواه ابن ماجه والترمذي )

واستحسن بعض العلماء قراءة هذا الدعاء بعد صلاة الضحى:

الحمد لله رب العالمين : اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، ( يا الله يا واحد يا أحد يا واجد يا جواد ، انفحنا منك بنفحة خير "ثلاثا" ) ثم يقول وهو رافعٌ يديه (يا باسط "عشرا") ثم يضمها ويقول: ( ابسط علينا الخير والرزق ، ووفقنا لإصابة الصواب والحق ، وزينا بالإخلاص والصدق، وأعذنا من شر الخلق ، واختم لنا بالحسنى في لطف وعافية . اللهم إن الضحاء ضحاؤك ، والبهاء بهـاؤك ، والجمال جمـالك ، والقوة قوتـك ، والقدرة قدرتـك ، والسلطان سلطانـك ، والعظمة عظمتك ، والعصمة عصمتك ، اللهم إن كان رزقي وأحبابي والمسلمين أبداً في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ، وإن كان قليلا فكثره ، وإن كان معدوما فأوجده ، وإن كان حراما فطهره ، بحق ضحائك وبهائك وجمالك وقوتك وقدرتك وسلطانك وعظمتك وعصمتك ، اللهم آتنا في كل حين أفضل ما آتيت أو تؤتي عبادك الصالحين في كل حين مع العافية التامة في الدارين ، آمين) 

اذا عجبكم موضوعي ادعولي بالخير او ارفعوا الموضوع عشان كلنا ناخذ الاجر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

يززززززززززاج الله خير .. 


ماخبريتني شو رايج اخبر الادرايات ينقلن شات ذكر الله في ملتقى الاجتماعي عشان يكون في ردود اكثر ومنفعة ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت النوووور

> يززززززززززاج الله خير .. 
> 
> 
> ماخبريتني شو رايج اخبر الادرايات ينقلن شات ذكر الله في ملتقى الاجتماعي عشان يكون في ردود اكثر ومنفعة ؟؟؟


بصراحه يزاج الله خير على موضوعج بصراحه وايد حلو ومفيد بصراحه 

وان شاء الله نكون دايما ذاكرين لله

والله شي طيب لو يحطونه في الملتقى الاجتماعي وايد احسن 

عشان البنات يسفتيذون وان شاء الله نحتسب الاجر 

مشكورة حبيبيتي على مروروج

----------


## بنت النوووور

للرفع

----------


## smile94

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمرفلسطين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## مون3

مشكورة الغالية ع الموضوع
أن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## لزق شفاف

وهذا أحلى لرفع حقج 

تسلمين خيتو ع الموضوع الحلو 

ويارب يارب ان شاء الله ادخل الجنة وندخل جميعا ياااااااااارب

----------


## بنت النوووور

اللهم امين مشكورات الغاليات يزاكن الله خير ما قصرتن

----------


## الطائر الحزين

شكرا للتذكــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## شوق _ زايد

تسلمين ع الموضوع

----------


## بنت الهيئة

للرفع

----------


## بنت الجواسم

جزاك الله خيراً 

لكن أختي هل أنتي متاكدة من هذا الدعاء وأليس هو من بدع الصوفية؟

واستحسن بعض العلماء قراءة هذا الدعاء بعد صلاة الضحى:

الحمد لله رب العالمين : اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، ( يا الله يا واحد يا أحد يا واجد يا جواد ، انفحنا منك بنفحة خير "ثلاثا" ) ثم يقول وهو رافعٌ يديه (يا باسط "عشرا") ثم يضمها ويقول: ( ابسط علينا الخير والرزق ، ووفقنا لإصابة الصواب والحق ، وزينا بالإخلاص والصدق، وأعذنا من شر الخلق ، واختم لنا بالحسنى في لطف وعافية . اللهم إن الضحاء ضحاؤك ، والبهاء بهـاؤك ، والجمال جمـالك ، والقوة قوتـك ، والقدرة قدرتـك ، والسلطان سلطانـك ، والعظمة عظمتك ، والعصمة عصمتك ، اللهم إن كان رزقي وأحبابي والمسلمين أبداً في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ، وإن كان قليلا فكثره ، وإن كان معدوما فأوجده ، وإن كان حراما فطهره ، بحق ضحائك وبهائك وجمالك وقوتك وقدرتك وسلطانك وعظمتك وعصمتك ، اللهم آتنا في كل حين أفضل ما آتيت أو تؤتي عبادك الصالحين في كل حين مع العافية التامة في الدارين ، آمين)

----------


## بنت النوووور

> جزاك الله خيراً 
> 
> لكن أختي هل أنتي متاكدة من هذا الدعاء وأليس هو من بدع الصوفية؟
> 
> واستحسن بعض العلماء قراءة هذا الدعاء بعد صلاة الضحى:
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين : اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، ( يا الله يا واحد يا أحد يا واجد يا جواد ، انفحنا منك بنفحة خير "ثلاثا" ) ثم يقول وهو رافعٌ يديه (يا باسط "عشرا") ثم يضمها ويقول: ( ابسط علينا الخير والرزق ، ووفقنا لإصابة الصواب والحق ، وزينا بالإخلاص والصدق، وأعذنا من شر الخلق ، واختم لنا بالحسنى في لطف وعافية . اللهم إن الضحاء ضحاؤك ، والبهاء بهـاؤك ، والجمال جمـالك ، والقوة قوتـك ، والقدرة قدرتـك ، والسلطان سلطانـك ، والعظمة عظمتك ، والعصمة عصمتك ، اللهم إن كان رزقي وأحبابي والمسلمين أبداً في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ، وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ، وإن كان قليلا فكثره ، وإن كان معدوما فأوجده ، وإن كان حراما فطهره ، بحق ضحائك وبهائك وجمالك وقوتك وقدرتك وسلطانك وعظمتك وعصمتك ، اللهم آتنا في كل حين أفضل ما آتيت أو تؤتي عبادك الصالحين في كل حين مع العافية التامة في الدارين ، آمين)


تبين الصدق انا مش متاكدة من الدعاء 

الله العالم

----------


## زهرة البيت

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بنت النوووور

استغفر الله واتوب اليك يارب

----------


## بنت النوووور

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه

----------


## بنت النوووور

استغفر الله اتوب اليك 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 

الحمد الله 

سبحان الله 

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت النوووور

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم

----------


## بدوية والنعم

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## بنت النوووور

سبحان الله و بحمدك

----------


## الحساسـه

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر

=)

----------


## متيمة

الله يجزيج الف خير اختي ..

----------


## سبرايت

يعني بالضبط الساعه كم لازم نصلي صلاه الضحي؟و يزاج الله اختي كل خير علي الموضوع القيم

----------


## بنت النوووور

يبدأ وقت صلاة الضحى من ارتفاع الشمس إلى الزوال (من بعد طلوع الشمس الى آذان الظهر

----------

